# Amercauna is vomiting brown liquid



## redmiller7711 (Jul 10, 2013)

We never noticed until we cleaned the coop and put in sevin dust. When we were putting her in the temporary cage she vomited a little but when we moved her from the temp cage back to the coop the brown liquor just poured out. We just had a minor battle with mites so I'm not sure if its related or not. please help this is my daughters pride and joy!!! What can we do to fix it?? I don't want my daughters heart broken again. Please help!!!


----------



## adorson (Jul 19, 2012)

It sounds like she has a sour or impacted crop or both. You will need to drain that liquid out by tilting her over and massaging the fluid out. Be careful and give frequent breaks so she doesn't aspirate. Then you will have to treat what is causing it. See if after you drain the liquid, if you can feel a hard mass or if it still feels more fluid filled. Treatment for impacted crop is a bit different than sour crop.


----------



## chickadee3 (Apr 14, 2013)

Hi. Mine did the same, but vomited clear. You need to smell it. If it smells bad, it's sour crop and you need to treat it as a matter of urgency. Impacted crop doesn't smell but still needs treating, just differently. Look on this site for treatments - same thing happened to me and these guys helped me save my girl! She's now laying again and has gained weight so she's same as my others. Good luck - let us know how it goes xx


----------



## redmiller7711 (Jul 10, 2013)

Thank you for the info! We are checking it all out. Our poultry club leader thinks she might be a nervous chicken. She only vomits when we pick her up.... We are watching her closely


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

I once had a rooster do this. But that was when I first had chickens and I was like 9 or 10 so I didn't do anything with it


----------

